# More Chi Names and site



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Just a few names for Chi's!!!  

Aiko-Love
Anika-Beautiful
Bodie-It was the dog from "Steel Magnolias"
Bogart or Bogie
Pele-Hawaiian Volcano goodess

I could name so many...but you can also use this site to find names, meaning of names, and they have some pictures to take a peek at. 

http://www.bowwow.com.au/index.asp


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

I LOVE these names :wink: 

especially AIKO :wink: , i guess that could be unisex? What do ya reckon?

thanks Mo :lol: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

funkydancer3 said:


> I LOVE these names :wink:
> 
> especially AIKO :wink: , i guess that could be unisex? What do ya reckon?
> 
> ...


I think that name is great for a little girl or boy pup... It means Love and there is nothing better than a loving little Chi pup!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

thanxs for the link! and i love them names, i think aiko could be unisex, i like the name pele i think thats really cute, feel free to tell us a few more of your favourites as me and aimee r both needin inspiration and ideas for naming are new chi babies

mia
x


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Yep we sure are :wink: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

*More Names*

Here are a few more names that I wanted to suggest for your puppies!


*Asha-Life
Aurora-Goddess of Dawn
Chaya-To be Alive
DIVA-What Female Chihuahua isn't one, might as well give her the name!!!!
Ishta-Cream of Crop
Kobi-Japanese for Joy
Kuma-Japanese for Bear
Poco-Spanish for small quanity-good name for small pup
Pupa-Female Doll in Italian
Marley-JUST A BIG BOB MARLEY FAN
Schatzie-Little treasure German I think
Shiva-God of destruction and we all know puppies can be destrcutive
Suki-don't know the meaning
Tova-Good in Hebrew
Willow-Grace or graceful
Zeke-Spark in Hebrew*


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

ooo i love the name schatzie, i bought my other half a teddy when he was sick and that was the name that came with the teddy, i didnt know it had such a cute meaning aswell, its deffinetly on my list of favourites now



> Schatzi (pronounced: shatt-szi; Meaning "Treasure/Little Treasure" similar to "darling"!)
> 
> Schatzie (Little Sweetheart)


thanxs

mia
x


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Mia said:


> ooo i love the name schatzie, i bought my other half a teddy when he was sick and that was the name that came with the teddy, i didnt know it had such a cute meaning aswell, its deffinetly on my list of favourites now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know isn't that the cutest little name for a beautiful Chi baby!!! I really like it too.


----------

